# First "Large" Show! Would like advice, please!



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, to me, big shows are no different than small shows. Do your best at all times. No matter what, you are asking for one person's opinion at that moment. They can only judge what they see. 

The first Arabian show I did was Sport Horse Nationals, so I speak from experience. 

Use a bunch of gallon zip locs, and portion your feed out in individual bags. Add a couple of days extra, in case you need to increase feed, or stay a couple of days extra. Take some electrolyte in case your horse looks a little drawn.


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

This might not be a big problem for most horses, but when I was younger I had a horse who was VERY picky about his water. When we first bought him, we almost had to send him back because he went days without drinking. If you are travelling, one thing I always made sure of on day 1 was that my horse was not turning away the water. 

Also, if your horse is not used to being stalled, especially with a crowd around, I would try to "practice" if possible. Not all horses do well when confined. 

Stay courteous to others property and animals, and I'm sure you will have a great time!


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . I know that a lot of people will tell you better than me but what I say is . Look forward to the show . Your taking part have a great time . Remember it is for fun . I know the 3 things are NO much but when I did my first show in hand I Remember the 3 things because if I never if I builded my self up I would get brought down with a BIG bang .But thankfully my lovely big boy was great that day FAB in fact we got 2nd . So he got spoiled rotten . I only if did one show in hands has after it when I tried again I got brought down with a big Big Bang with him and I can not put down the words I used on that day so no more shows for me or him . But the main thing to me is we DID one and was 2nd and it was I took part and remembered that it was for fun . I hope like always I have not said any thing wrong and I have not put you of. All the best when the show comes . From Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Remember to let your horse have plenty of rests. Don't stay in the saddle longer than you need too, be sure he gets water, etc. As for yourself, make sure you also get plenty of water and food so you don't pass out or get sick. One of my friends that I show with almost has to be force fed at shows because she is so busy that she forgets to eat and drink and gets sick.

I also agree with everything everyone else has said. Good luck!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If you have to stall your horse, and your horse is not used to that, plan on hand walking your horse every few hours to keep your horse moving. 

If the stalls are concrete, consider going to walmart and buying cheap exercise foam squares (in the kids section) to put down for your horse, that you can throw away when done. Also remember some bags of shavings. 

You may want a wheelbarrow or something if you will be carrying things to and from a stall. 


If you are showing multiple days, plan your showing outfits ahead of time and have them organized and ready. 

Pack the same things you normally would for a show. And have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sleep when you can, you'll need it! 
Hand-walk your horse often but don't over-exercise your horse.
If you want to really make a great impression, clean your horse up really good.
I typically shave the face (including ears), trim up the legs, sand and polish hooves, braid mane, tail, and forelock. 
Make sure that your outfit is clean and adheres to the rule book (as well as your horses tack).
Clean your tack before the show.
Sit up on your horse and remember to SMILE! Its supposed to be fun, judges love to see riders up there enjoying what they are doing.
And remember if you don't place in any of your classes, you still did great and got experience for you and your horse.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper (Sep 25, 2014)

Have fun.


----------

